# Electrical Problems: Most common problems



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Working a lighting dimmer circuit hot can fry the dimmer, (even the expensive dimmers). Changing a lightbulb with the dimmer switch "on" can fry the dimmer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Duplex receptacle outlets were designed to be installed ground up, that is why if you look at an outlet the writing on the face of it is only readable with the ground up and it is upside down with the ground down. Go ahead, I'll wait while you run and get an outlet to check! :whistling


Sparks, I have an outlet on my desk right now and it is the opposite...its a Leviton...not sure if you have that brand but they are pretty popular around here...I think you may have the Australian model.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

sparks1up said:


> ..................Duplex receptacle outlets were designed to be installed ground up, that is why if you look at an outlet the writing on the face of it is only readable with the ground up and it is upside down with the ground down. Go ahead, I'll wait while you run and get an outlet to check! :whistling..........


So according to you, I'm required to install this receptacle ground down, right?








​ 











































Kewl. Now tell me how to install this one:











Ground up? or to the left?:blink:



sparks1up said:


> ...........
> 
> 1) They are designed to be installed that way as per the manufacturer.


Got any proof of that?



sparks1up said:


> 2) They support the grounded cord cap better.


Again, got any proof?



sparks1up said:


> 3) Plugs tend to sag and do leave exposed prongs on the top that could come in contact with something falling on them.
> ...........


Ever KNOW of that happening? Not just anectodal stories bantered around in class.... do you have any empirical evidence of it occuring?






If the stamps on the yoke has any bearing on how it is to be installed, then it would be in the* listing* of the device and would require you to install it as such.

Sadly, no such requirement exists, no listing states ground up or ground down. UL does not care. Nor does the NEC.

Ground up/ground down is simply a _design choice_.​


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is the plug I have:


----------



## John Valdes (Apr 14, 2010)

K2 said:


> What, the apprentice asked a question. This is all new to him.. What's stupid??


Sorry, your right.



Inner10 said:


> Here is the plug I have:


Its a receptacle not a plug.:whistling


----------



## PacificElectric (Aug 27, 2010)

DuMass said:


> I second this…. and add, their friend who does his own “electrical work" on the weekends.


Hehehe so true. In most of my residential service calls when something had suddenly quit working my first question is "Ma'am what was the last thing that your housband fixed?" If the answer is " Oh he just hung a light fixture in the garage but that has nothing to do with it" or anything to that effect, thats the first place i go to. 
Believe it or not 8 out of 10 times that was the problem.


----------



## PacificElectric (Aug 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Empirical data, please.


The reason you install receptacles ground-down is that so it looks like a smiley face.
Otherwise it just looks too weird....:mellow:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 26, 2010)

been in electricity since '74, and got to say that over half the problems i've fixed were because of a failed connection somehow/somewhere. a large portion of being a good trouble shooter is being able to look for that.

so i'm with ees "I'd say a good portion of problems are due to loose connections":thumbsup:


----------



## JBrush (Aug 27, 2010)

PacificElectric said:


> Hehehe so true. In most of my residential service calls when something had suddenly quit working my first question is "Ma'am what was the last thing that your housband fixed?" If the answer is " Oh he just hung a light fixture in the garage but that has nothing to do with it" or anything to that effect, thats the first place i go to.
> Believe it or not 8 out of 10 times that was the problem.


I have found this statment to be very true.

I have heard this one many times. " I already checked all the breakers and the receptacles with the little red doohickees on them."


----------



## FStephenMasek (Jan 22, 2010)

How about these goodies:




























































































I often share such photos with the Mensa Electrical SIG members, and finally am getting around to loading some of them into Photobucket.
________
EFFECTS OF DEPAKOTE


----------

